# Printing Tax forms from IRS.gov ??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I went to IRS.gov too print tax forms , I'm using foxit reader , So , when I click on PRINT the computer goes too My Documents , instead , of the Printer ! I tried too find in Mozilla FF where it shows for my default Printer but I find NO reference in Tools ! So , where in FF do I access too setup my default printer , or atleast check how it is setup ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Start-control panel- printers and faxes


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

After you click the print icon, what printer does it say at the top left?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> After you click the print icon, what printer does it say at the top left?


...................I'm thinking i had a problem with the default designated program conflict between Foxit and Adobe reader , so I removed both programs , then went back and downloaded Foxit , but the Icon for Foxit doesn't showup although I downloaded v.5.10.xxxxx. Think I'm going to try something else . Nevada , the default printer shows up in the printers and faxes in control panel so no problem there as far as I can tell . , thanks , fordy:spinsmiley:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> Nevada , the default printer shows up in the printers and faxes in control panel so no problem there as far as I can tell . , thanks , fordy:spinsmiley:


When you get Foxit working again, click the print icon in the Foxit toolbar at the top. After the print dialog box appears, look to see which printer Foxit is sending the output to.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I guess I am old fashion. I first use browser to download the pdf file and tell it where I want it. No mystery hidden directories. Then I open with pdf reader. And then print from the pdf reader. It opens dialog of which printer I want to use (I only have one but it asks in case I want to print to a file rather than a real printer). Voila, done.

By way Foxxit has a pretty neat "typewriter" function that lets you fill out generic pdf forms that were only designed to be printed off and filled out manually. You fill out the form, save it in filled out version, then print it off all filled out. I used it this summer to fill in patient history forms for my 3rd doctor so I could just fill them out at home and take them with me for first appt rather than try to fill them out in office with a pencil. Big thumbs up for that feature. I have an ancient electric typewriter but last time I tried to use it, the belt shredded and couldnt find replacement belt.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I don't want to hijack the thread, but the latest free version of Adobe Reader (X 10.1.1) now has the capability of allowing the uses to fill out downloaded PDF forms. First version to allow that from what I read.

I downloaded it yesterday but haven't used it yet. I needed to update Foxit and in the EULA there was a clause about a maintenance fee and agreeing to pay it so I declined that download. Yes, I read the exception to it too.


----------

